# Multiple Talus Fractures ORIF



## hastarr (Sep 23, 2009)

I need help coding an op where the Dr did and ORIF of the talar neck and ORIF of the talar body. He did a medial incision to view the fracture and manually decompress it, then a lateral incision to do the ORIF of both fractures. Would I use 28445 once or twice? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Catherine. (Sep 25, 2009)

The talus is one bone so I would only report the 28445 once.


----------

